# Basement drywall ceiling and walls questions



## enero (May 9, 2010)

Hello. I am new to posting although I have read a lot of the forum info already. I have a large L-shaped basement 15' X 44' for the long side of the L and 12' X 18' on the short side of the L. I removed 12" square accoustical tile from the ceiling. The ceiling joists are 16 oc and the previous owner installed 1 x 4 furring strips perpendicular to the joists every 12" and stapled the fiberboard tile to them. 1. Should I remove these furring strips and screw drywall directly into the joists? Or should I just apply the drywall over the furring strips? The wiring for can lights and other wires are in the 1" space between the furring and the joists, so naturally I'd rather leave the furring strips in. 2. If I can leave the furring strips on, I read in this forum to install the ceiling drywall perpendicular to the joists...would I install drywall perdendicular to the furring strips or to the joists? 3. Should I screw into the furring strips or go through them into the joists? 4. Can I use 1/2" drywall on the ceiling if I leave the furring strips in place (every 12") or must I still use 5/8" drywall? I know you probably get tired of going over the same material, but each case is different. How about it out there....can you handle one more DIYer's questions? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## ryan5068 (Apr 28, 2010)

*Sheetrock*

Personally I would re-do it and remove the strips and go directly on the floor joists. I am not a huge fan of fir strips unless they are necessary which in this case does not sound like you need to do it. With that said you will be 16" oc so I would use 5/8 sheetrock to do the job which is code anyway. Sometimes with fir strips you may get some that are not identical thickness and it will wave your ceiling. I would stay away from it and go on the joist.


----------



## enero (May 9, 2010)

Thanks, Ryan, for such a quick response. I guess I'll have to "bite the bullet and remove the firring(SP?) strips and run the electrical wiring through the joists. By the way, how does one access "the code" that people refer to in these posts? Is it universal or vary by locality? Is there a site online from which one can get the sections one needs? Thanks again for your imput.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

It's been my experience that most basements need furring strips to avoid electrical and other things (like gas and water lines)that are hung below the joists.

I don't know if the furring strips that were installed for the old stapled up tiles are good--strong and straight.


After you pull down the old ceiling check them out--if the are good and flat(and nail free) why not use them.

As to codes--they vary state to state--town to town--In my area 1/2 inch drywall is fine for basement ceilings.

-----Mike----


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Drywall: http://gypsum.org/download.html

Electrical: http://books.google.com/books?id=m6...esult&ct=result&resnum=1#v=onepage&q=&f=false

Building and others: http://bulk.resource.org/codes.gov/

Be safe, Gary


----------



## enero (May 9, 2010)

Thanks, Gary, for the sites. I went to them and got a lot of useful info. We are planning 3 different ongoing projects : drywalling the basement, renovating a bathroom, and re doing our driveway, so these sites will give us info on more than just the basement drywall job. There is so many data there that it is really overwhelming. Thanks again for you help. 
Enero


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Best method would be to fasten directly to the joists (glue and screws or nails). 1/2" is perfectly fine on 16" centers unless 5/8" is required by firecode. Around here 5/8" is normally only used on the ceiling (sometimes the party wall) in a "drive under" garage. Basements do not require 5/8".


----------

